# Battery/12V power problem



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

I have an Autocruise Starblazer with 2 85AH leisure batteries I have had them checked and was told they were fine but on the last 2 occasions when not been on hook up after 2 hours of use of my eberspacher and a couple of hours of TV the eberspacher has stopped working and the readout on the control panel says 10.2v after it goes off it returns to 12.5v but at this point turning just one light on reduces this to 11.6v and putting the tv on down to 10.1v. Any Ideas?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Your voltage drop sound excessive! I would still suspect the batteries, perhaps only one of them is no good? Were they load tested?

peedee


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Yes both batteries were load tested.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I aggree a faulty battery sounds likely. How was the test done? What kind of device was used?


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

It was 2 pronged. He tested the batteries in situ would the fact that it was been charged by the solar panel make any differance?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It could be they are not fully charging but I still don't like the voltage drop for a single light on! You could try charging them fully from the mains and see if you get the same results.

peedee


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

No on mains goes straight upto 13.5v after a couple of hours charging upto 13.8 a light probably sends it down by 0.1 and the tv or heating 0.2 or0.3.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

yes but you need to leave it on a mains charger for 24 hours then see. I still think you'll find a battery goosed.


----------



## 97734 (Feb 16, 2006)

You need to charge them at least at 14.4v or 14.7 v to get them full up then do a shortish cycle at a higher voltage (like 16v) to see if you can recover them. 13.6v is a maintenance charge only - it wont fully charge a battery
Try a CTEK Multi XS type charger - worth buying and using a few times a year to keep your batteries in best condition especially if you are in for the long haul with your motorhome.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

16 volts Ouch!!


----------



## 97734 (Feb 16, 2006)

Why do you say that Clive - not having a go, just would like t know your views.

The CTEK can do a controlled charge at 16v for a few hours that destratifies the battery if it was deeply discharged. I have used mine now for three years and my batteries (two 110amp conventional wet batteries) are working fine and hold a good charge over several days of reaosnable use (i.e. the heating fan, lights, extractor fan and quite long periods of DVD / Audio system use) without dropping below 11.9v. I charge them on the CTEK at home once every three months or so and have had hardly any water loss and they never noticeably heat up to more than ambient.

From what I know, charging at below 14.4 volts is not realy charging and the ocassional boost at higher voltages for short periods of time (say 2-4 hours) is supposeed to be good for the battery condition and longevity.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I agree gevans55, I have installed a CTEK 7000 into my van and leave it on permanently when parked up at home. Does a great job of looking after my 2 X 85 amps. Can last 3-4 days without hook up (or solar panel). A standard motorhome charger is a compromise between a charger and a power supply and will not fully charge your leisure batteries.

Trevor


----------

